# Lets See 'Em - Azureiventris



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

It seems like not many people keep azureis (only three pages of results from searches too!) and I'd like to see people's frogs and their froggy homes please 

Anyone?

(edit, I must have typed it wrong, tried again and pulled up about 10 pages, am looking through them now... but still, post here. lol)


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

No one?
*sniffle*


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

I've been trying to get a good shot of their bellies, but they haven't been cooperating.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks 
Any pictures of the tank you have yours in?



jehitch said:


> I've been trying to get a good shot of their bellies, but they haven't been cooperating.


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

pet-teez said:


> Thanks
> Any pictures of the tank you have yours in?


I've only had them a couple months, so they are still in quarantine containers. A photo of my quarantine rack can be seen in this thread:
http://www.dendroboard.com/beginner-discussion/topic39652.html

The juvies are for sale, so probably won't end up in one of my vivs, although I have an 24x18x18 Exo Terra in my next shipment that I have reserved for the adult breeders.
Jim


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

These are all of the same frog. I have four and I think they are all males..grr.





































Of the four, another looks similar, but two others have faint orange-y stripes and are almost black. Someday I'll have a picture of them...


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Hiya Carlos, thanks for posting 
Do you have any pictures of their tank?

-Cassie


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

not the best picture sorry. ill post a picture of the tank tomarrow!

thinair, what line are yours? ive never seen them with the yellow on their bellies. mine have blue and black swirls, looks awesome.


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

thedude: I believe they are from Sean Stewart of Herpetologic (I got them second hand)...

Cassie: No tank shots yet... Have to do some trimming and find a glare-free time of day before pictures.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

my camera isnt very good and i cant get a good shot of the tank


----------



## foff (Dec 16, 2006)

Here is my contribution





































Great post!


----------



## mlaursen (Feb 22, 2007)

[attachment=0:17tmsreh]IMG_3787.jpg[/attachment:17tmsreh]Heres a photo of one of my group

Michael


----------



## mlaursen (Feb 22, 2007)

After posting my pic i can't help but notice the incredible variation among the frogs pictured.

michael


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I got mine from Willian Heath. I love to see them but, mine are pretty recluse. I've had them since last fall and only have about a dozen half way decent photos. I can confirm I still have three but, there should be a fouth in the tank. I'll try a tank shot tomorrow.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

So, where is this tank shot? 
I want to see it, come on, you know you want to share with us 
I think I'll be setting up my 65g for the group I'll be getting "soon". I wish the back panel wasn't broken though.

Thanks for sharing (but yeah, more pics please. heh)



MATTHEW MAHLING said:


> I got mine from Willian Heath. I love to see them but, mine are pretty recluse. I've had them since last fall and only have about a dozen half way decent photos. I can confirm I still have three but, there should be a fouth in the tank. I'll try a tank shot tomorrow.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's a quick pic of a couple of mine. I have them set up in a +- 56 gallon flat-backed hex tank. I have a group of six and they are always visible.

Tank


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for posting!
I've read a couple places that the are found in nooks & crannies with water so I was thinking of having one section of the tank be a well stacked bunch of lava rock with Anubias, moss, etc. and than having the other section being ground with leaf litter. One of the main parts of this project (I really hope) will be this amazing piece of driftwood I bought recently, I'm hoping that 1) plants will like being mounted to it and 2) the Azureis will hang out on it.
See (this was a picture from the seller) this is the wood:









I have way too many plants for my two planned projects so I will most likely end up selling leftovers (or just using everything to see what works) but I have no idea which plants for which tank for the most part (a 20g tall for an Auratus and my 65g for the Azureis)



thetattooedone said:


> Here's a quick pic of a couple of mine. I have them set up in a +- 56 gallon flat-backed hex tank. I have a group of six and they are always visible.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

I've heard the same thing about rocky outcrops and caves, that's why I created that overhang w/ rock piles underneath. They do actually love to hang out there.


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!
Where/when did you get yours? 2.2 is awesome, seems it's still kinda hard to run across females.
Good luck with yours! I should be getting mine tomorrow 



cryptokat said:


>


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

YAY, I got mine this morning from someone on DB (I think I'll get in trouble if I say who. hehe) but the person was great to deal with, packaging was excellent, all five of the lil boogers were alive and well (and super curious!).

Here are a couple pictures:

Temp. container (from Ikea)










A basic view of the awesome packaging... outer box, newspaper, inner foam box, more newspaper and their deli container with leaf litter and sphagnum moss!










One of the frog bellies in the deli cup, I was amazed at how active and not shy they were. yay










Two of them next to their pod water dish. The left one is yellow but the other four are still currently orange










One of the group exploring a wall. heh. These guys are so cute!


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

sorry for the late reply-- I got mine from Sean Stewart. The 2 females are tough sometimes, they fight a bit and I think one ate a few of the other's eggs, but overall they're good!


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Still haven't been able to make the right time to beat the glare on the full tank shot.

This one is fun I thought... Can you count the Crypto's?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

cool pic! got a full tank shot.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Bill has posted the pics that sold me on these cool little frogs.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, me too 
I did a lot of research on these guys from the first time I saw them posted for sale and his was one of the websites I oogled but decided at the time not to buy them but I did decide to pick some up next time I saw them posted and I *love* them!



MATTHEW MAHLING said:


> Bill has posted the pics that sold me on these cool little frogs.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

These guys are crazy!
One of the five is still more yellow than orange (helpful in telling them apart) and one (farthest right in this pic) has an interesting break in his orange right in front of his eyes, on each side (which helps me tell him from the others) but the other three in the group all look the same. It'll be hard naming them and keeping them straight. lol








Their call is funny, sounds like some sort of angry small bird sort of.
Also, when one gets mad at another it will call while jumping at/on the other, and the one being jumped at/on will jump away. Little oddballs.


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

Ninja frog? hiii-yaaaa!

can't wait to get mine!


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Since Julio asked a couple of times.

Here is so type of full tank shot for my Crypto's home.

Just another overgrown mess of plants.

I used a root mass driftwood for the lowest part of the tank to give them cave spaces. The mostly sphagnum for substrate sloped up towards the back of the tank. No fancy background materiels.


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

Where in the tank do they spend most of their time?


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Lower to mid level. Keeping the cave area's growth in check really increase my being able to see them. Though IMO they are darker than Flash photos dictate. They blend in well and take a moment to spot.
I also have low light on this tank to give them some sense of lurking in the shadows. I have calling from at least two frogs I could identify but, that's it. They call right out in the open instead from a hidden place which is what I had expected after reading about them in the wild.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it just me or do these guys totally look like Phyllobates vittatus?
I was looking around and saw one and thought it looked a lot like the critters I have in the other room, what do you guys think?


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

IMO totally no.

Similar yes.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the ones I saw earlier look way too much like them but after I posted I started looking at more and they are highly variable too, it was the striping that goes from back to over the nose to back again and the black/blue leg area, threw me off 



MattySF said:


> IMO totally no.
> 
> Similar yes.


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, MattySF for mentioning the lighting- I'm creating a dawn/dusk effect with a smaller light, and it does the trick getting them out in the morning and evening. Almost as soon as the lights dim, 3 of the 5 I picked up are bouncing around the tank! The other 2 seem a little more skittish- they eat well and look fine though. Could this be a gender difference?


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Got another shot..



















Differnt angel on the tank and a small trim..


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

Here are mine they are super bold almost always visible:



























How old were yours when they started calling?


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

A couple new pictures of my guys. I know, bad pics and dirty tank *sigh*


----------

